# Granite worktops



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

We have black granite worktops in the kitchen and find it a chore to keep them smear free, they seem to show every mark and even dedicated sprays are not that great.

Try a teaspoon of wax wash shampoo topped up with water and add half a cap of domestic APC, all within a spray bottle.

Two squirts and a wipe with a microfibre and the result is fantastic, no smears and the worktop feels smooth to the touch.

Cost must be tiny especially when compared to Method Granite cleaner which is £6+ for 350ml and is not as good.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Same process for me except the APC


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> Same process for me except the APC


Havent tried it without APC, presume you are happy with your results.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Try IPA 1:1. And finishkare 425.


----------

